# Hello all! I've been absent for too long. I've missed you!



## deesierra (May 22, 2020)

You all were such support and inspiration to me as I struggled with selling my home of 20 years, that I shared with my late husband, in beautiful Lake Tahoe CA. But I am happy to tell you that I have been living a wonderful life on 3 fully fenced acres in the country for the last 18 months. It's truly a dream come true, to have acreage, mortgage free, room for my dogs to run and be safe, and privacy and freedom for me. My wish now is that I can live the rest of my life here, physically and mentally capable enough to take care of it!


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Oh hi Deesierra, nice to see you again and have an  update and know you've found your dream home and are now settled happily, it sounds like a lovely place .


----------



## treeguy64 (May 22, 2020)

Good on ya! Hope things keep humming along!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

Welcome back.......


----------



## Lethe200 (May 22, 2020)

Happy to hear everything worked out so well for you. Welcome back!


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

Hi Deesiarra..it's been awhile..so good to see you back here!  I'm glad you're doing so well!  Wow, I envy the life you're living!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2020)

deesierra said:


> You all were such support and inspiration to me as I struggled with selling my home of 20 years, that I shared with my late husband, in beautiful Lake Tahoe CA. But I am happy to tell you that I have been living a wonderful life on 3 fully fenced acres in the country for the last 18 months. It's truly a dream come true, to have acreage, mortgage free, room for my dogs to run and be safe, and privacy and freedom for me. My wish now is that I can live the rest of my life here, physically and mentally capable enough to take care of it!


@deesierra, I'm soooo glad to see you again and very happy to hear you're doing well in such a nice place!  Love and hugs to you and your pups!  Hope to hear a lot more from you!


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Hello, @deesierra 
I didn't know you back then, when you were here, and I hadn't yet found this very nice group,
here at SF.

It's good to read your post, and I am glad to meet you.  Sounds like you got through difficulties, and arrived at a place worth being, where you now are living, with your dogs there .


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

Welcome back! Your new home sounds amazing.


----------



## deesierra (May 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Hello, @deesierra
> I didn't know you back then, when you were here, and I hadn't yet found this very nice group,
> here at SF.
> 
> It's good to read your post, and I am glad to meet you.  Sounds like you got through difficulties, and arrived at a place worth being, where you now are living, with your dogs there .


Thank you Kaila, good to meet you too.


----------



## deesierra (May 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Deesiarra..it's been awhile..so good to see you back here!  I'm glad you're doing so well!  Wow, I envy the life you're living!
> View attachment 106083


Thank you Ruthanne, hope you are doing well too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Thank you Ruthanne, hope you are doing well too.


I'm doing fine, thank you!


----------



## deesierra (May 28, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @deesierra, I'm soooo glad to see you again and very happy to hear you're doing well in such a nice place!  Love and hugs to you and your pups!  Hope to hear a lot more from you!


Thank you SeaBreeze, I always enjoyed your posts and am looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

Welcome back! Wonderful to hear you are happy and content


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Glad to see your happy in your new home.Is it close to a city?


----------



## deesierra (Jun 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Deesiarra..it's been awhile..so good to see you back here!  I'm glad you're doing so well!  Wow, I envy the life you're living!
> View attachment 106083


Thank you Ruth, I truly feel blessed.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 8, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @deesierra, I'm soooo glad to see you again and very happy to hear you're doing well in such a nice place!  Love and hugs to you and your pups!  Hope to hear a lot more from you!


Thanks SB


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 8, 2020)

Good to read that all worked out well for you.  Welcome back.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 8, 2020)

welcome back deersierra


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2020)

Great to hear good news. Welcome back.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 29, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Glad to see your happy in your new home.Is it close to a city?


The closest town is just 20 miles away, and has all the amenities I need for the most part....a couple of chain grocery stores, a Walmart, some nice restaurants, and a community/senior center with gym. Once in a while I make the trek 20 miles farther to stock up on stuff at Costco


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

Very pleased to hear that things have worked out well. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 29, 2020)

@deesierra  Big welcome back. Didn't know you prior. 
So happy for you in your new home. Must have been very hard, leaving one life, and starting another.
So sorry for the loss of your husband.
Sounds like you're making a great new start for yourself and your four legged family.
Continue to be happy. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2020)

Welcome back! Sounds like you have the perfect home and a wonderful life.


----------



## Linda (Jun 29, 2020)

deesierra said:


> The closest town is just 20 miles away, and has all the amenities I need for the most part....a couple of chain grocery stores, a Walmart, some nice restaurants, and a community/senior center with gym. Once in a while I make the trek 20 miles farther to stock up on stuff at Costco


Glad to see you back.  Its funny, I could describe where I live almost exactly like you do.  I am only 35 miles from Costco though but all the rest matches up.


----------

